# New form to fill in if travelling to Spain?



## tina27a

*New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

My husband said he heard on the radio yesterday that there's a form now that has to be filled in before you enter Spain and if you don't fill it in you can be refused entry.has anyone else heard this and perhaps shed some light on it?


----------



## gipimann

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

I've just come back from the Canaries and didn't have to fill out any forms.  While there, I saw a headline on one of the UK red-top papers about new security regulations coming into effect in Spain in approx 3 weeks time - sounds very USA-like, the Spanish authorities require detailed information on travellers. 

The UK paper was predicting chaos as the package travel companies don't collect enough information to pass it on electronically to the authorities.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

A quick _Google _suggests that new security arrangements and the requirement for preregistering personal details before flying (similar to the _US _rules) come into force in June 2007.


----------



## frankmac

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

Apparently it comes into effect on 13th June. The day I fly back from Malaga.


----------



## macnas

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

Full details here................... http://groups.google.fr/group/rec.t...ad/0901de69a4305e64/be9fb39d8a5ec3d8?lnk=raot


----------



## tosullivan

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

so does it affect Irish residents...?
the article just mentions UK


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*



> The new rule, issued by the Spanish Ministry of the Interior will
> apply only to countries that are not signed up to the Schengen treaty,
> an agreement which allows free travel, without presentation of a
> passport, between the 15 European countries that are members. The UK
> is not a member of this scheme.


Neither is Ireland, unfortunately for frankmac...

More here.


----------



## tosullivan

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

any idea will the tour operators be sending out the forms or will it be just a case of filling one in at the airport on arrival?

does anyone know?


----------



## lasno

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

I have read that Aer Lingus will provide facilities on their website to enable
passengers to enter the details there. Charter flights of course are a 
different matter.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*



lasno said:


> I have read that Aer Lingus will provide facilities on their website to enable
> passengers to enter the details there. Charter flights of course are a
> different matter.


That's what the airlines do for the _US _too so one might expect something similar here. Not sure if package operators will also act as intermediaries in collecting this info.


----------



## tina27a

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*

Thanks for all the answers.I'm travelling with Aer Lingus so it looks like i'll be able to fill in online before i go---hopefully !!!!


----------



## Thedoc

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Pretty shamefull of the Spanish authorities in deciding to discriminate against passengers including fellow EU citizens who don't happen to belong this Schengen gang. So much for free movement of citizens witin the EU. Have just stroked Spain off my holiday destination for this year.


----------



## lasno

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Spain just happens to be the first Schengen country to implement the new rules. All the other Schengen member countries plan to introduce similar rules within the next 12 months, so you will have to wipe a few more countries off your holiday list!


----------



## Thedoc

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Lasno,
Hopefully Ireland and UK will finally sign up to it, It's a crazy legislation where soon Irish and UK citizens will almost require a "visa" before they travel to any of these countries.
I'll spend my tourist Euro where I'm made welcome


----------



## redchariot

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

It will be standard practice to provide the information at time of booking. The problem is that any flights booked prior to the new legislation coming out, no info was gathered. This obviously will cause problems at the airport for the first few months but then as all the info is provided beforehand, this will be less of a problem. It will be no real difference from travelling to the USA.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*



Thedoc said:


> Lasno,
> Hopefully Ireland and UK will finally sign up to it, It's a crazy legislation where soon Irish and UK citizens will almost require a "visa" before they travel to any of these countries.


Very unlikely to happen any time soon.


----------



## Thedoc

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Yeah true Clubman,
both countries have been dragging their feet on this matter.


----------



## tina27a

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Can i be so naive as to ask why we're dragging our heels on this?


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

We won't join until the _UK _does due to the common travel arrangement between the two jurisdictions. I would imagine that the _UK _are slow to sign up as with most things involving the _EU_...


----------



## bleary

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

I was told that dublin airport are planning to take the details at check in -could end up with awful delays at the busiest time of the year


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

You mean even worse delays! Have you been out there recently...


----------



## ngwrbc

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Was speaking with one of the package operators yesterday as due to travel to spain just as this becomes requirement, was told that they "guess" that you will fill the form out on the plane but they are not sure!!  Very comprehensive plan of action put together to minimise delays, how typical!


----------



## demoivre

*Re: New form to be filled in for Spain*



lasno said:


> I have read that Aer Lingus will provide facilities on their website to enable
> passengers to enter the details there.



I heard that too but I still can't find any reference to this new form on the Aer Lingus site and in "the manage your booking" section  advanced passenger information can only be entered for the USA.


----------



## tosullivan

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

my dad contacted his tour operator today and they haven't a clue either and never heard of it and he travels on the 14th June


----------



## esmeralda

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Hi, I'm in a similar position. I live in Madrid, am flying to Dublin with aer lingus on Friday and will come back here to Spain on Sunday. I just rang aer lingus (20 minutes ago) and the person I spoke to from the helpdesk knew nothing about it... Said she supposed that they would do something about it inthe near future. I'm flying from the UK to Madrid with Easy jet in August and they have already sent me a form by e-mail to fill in and send back to them. I'll be interested to see what happens to aer lingus passengers flying to Spain from Ireland with Aer Lingus on Wednesday!


----------



## mo3art

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

If you fly out of Dublin to Spain with Aer Lingus and use the online check-in option you cannot check in online without the passport information.  Tried and tested this week!  
Perhaps if you booked online with Aer Lingus and you go to the "manage your booking" option you can then enter in the additional information?


----------



## demoivre

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*



mo3art said:


> Perhaps if you booked online with Aer Lingus and you go to the "manage your booking" option you can then enter in the additional information?



I  checked that out earlier this morning and there is still no mention of the form anywhere on the Aer Lingus website . We are going to Spain next week and I had intended to check in online - not sure if there is any point if I am going to have to queue up anyway to fill out this new form.


----------



## lasno

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Dont worry, even the Aer Lingus self checkin machines now have passport scanners. You must scan your passport when checking in and the information is captured automatically.


----------



## mo3art

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

I'm sorry I misread your original post.  I thought you said you were flying from Spain to Dublin.

If you are flying to Spain from Dublin then you check in online and have to provide the information online before you can complete your check in.  HTH


----------



## jrewing

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*



ClubMan said:


> We won't join until the _UK _does due to the common travel arrangement between the two jurisdictions. I would imagine that the _UK _are slow to sign up as with most things involving the _EU_...


 
I'd imagine that the fact that both countries retain some over issuing visas is also an important issue. Losing that control may not go down very well domestically....

Once we join Schengen, any non-EU person who gets a visa to visit France or Hungary or any other EU country is automatically entitled to travel to Ireland without applying for a visa.


----------



## esmeralda

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Thanks MO3art and lasno for your answers. Actually I have just discovered that his particular weekend I'm flying with Iberia (it's a trip I make very frequently!). The last time I flew from Madrid to dublin with aer lingus the website informed me that online checkin for that itinerary was not available (it was about a month ago -it may have changed since then). I can check in online with Iberia so that's what I'll do both ways, I presume they will ask me for all the relevant information online (famouslast words!). I actually have a Spanish resident's card (but british passport) which in theory should get me into the country, seeing as I work, live and pay my taxes here, but I have seen so many strange things in my life where bureaucracy is concerned that I just want to be covered all ends up!

I'm still interested to see how things go tomorrow, everyone's predicting chaos, because so many airlines are taking the same vague attitude as aer lingus - iberia has not informed me about anything, neither by e-amil or any other method, and has nothing on its site either - just for the record!


----------



## dawnsurprise

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

im going with ryan air in a few weeks - anyone know their policy?


----------



## oldtimer

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Does it apply to Spanish mainland only? What about Canaries etc?


----------



## tosullivan

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*



dawnsurprise said:


> im going with ryan air in a few weeks - anyone know their policy?


Pay an extra €5 each way per person and we'll let you know all the details


----------



## lasno

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Which airline you travel with does not matter. The Spanish government decides policy not the airlines.
Remember that within the next 12 months all the other Schengen member
countries will be applying similar rules.


----------



## dawnsurprise

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

lol at tosullivan


----------



## lightswitch

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Has anyone gone to spain since this was implemented and what was the proceedure at the airport?


----------



## Dub75

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

I flew to Malaga on Thursday and came back yesterday. I didn't have to fill out any forms either side.


----------



## esmeralda

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Just for an update, and especially for anyone travelling with iberia,I checked in online with Iberia onThursday to fly from madrid to dublin, everything as normal. Rang iberia to check, asked woman how iberia would be handling this because I had to come back on Sunday, she said I would be informed in due course... rang spanish airport authorities information, got passed to three different people, non of them had HEARD of this, said it must be a rumour in english-speaking press!!!! Checked in online in Dublin to come back to Madrid on Sunday. Everything normal. Got to airport, sitting waiting to board when the crew came out and said could the following people, including myself, please come to the boarding gate. There they asked for our passports - we were the only ones who had checked in online and come through without checking in luggage- and I asked them why and it was of course to get the Additional passenger information. All other pasengers had had their passports scanned at the check-in desk.

In short, the whole thing is a mess but it appears to get sorted one way or another without TOO much hassle (famous last words...)


----------



## lasno

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Dont know about Iberia or Aer Lingus but I checked in online with Ryanair
and your passport number and its expiry date is entered before you print your boarding card. This is all that is required as your name is already on the system.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Not sure if this was already posted but _Ryanair _now have some info about this new rule [broken link removed].


----------



## Millie2

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

I'm travelling to spain in a few weeks with Budget travel, anyone know what I need to do, I rang budget and was told theres no such thing??


----------



## Jock04

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*



Millie2 said:


> I'm travelling to spain in a few weeks with Budget travel, anyone know what I need to do, I rang budget and was told theres no such thing??


 
I was on their site last night, looking for a last-minute deal for friends.
There was an info box once you got into the booking process, stating information was required by Spanish authorities about whether any passengers would be blind or disabled, possibly some other info too.

www.budgettravel.ie

for info


----------



## Graham_07

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

Was in Spain last weekend for wedding. Travelled Aer Lingus Cork-Alicante. Did fast pass book in. No other forms at either end, just the usual ticket & passport. No mention of any new form anywhere.


----------



## Guest122

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

I travelled to Mainland Spain in early August (also with Budget Travel) and did not have to fill out any forms etc.  Just flash the passport as normal and no problems.

BB


----------



## scatriona

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

I was in Spain last week, flew Aer Lingus. No forms to fill in on either side....


----------



## Graham_07

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*

The new regulations are in todays national papers. They come into effect on 19 September 2007. They concer SPain and its territories, e.g. Canaries / Balearics etc. The form must be filled in before departure. Ryanair have a link on their site to it.


----------



## clare72

Hi,

Travelling to Majorca next week, heard something the other day about anyone travelling to Spain having to fill in some form before travelling?  Do we have to do this, and do we get the forms at the airport?
Thanks


----------



## miselemeas

Under a directive from the European Union, air carriers must begin collecting “Advance Passenger Information” (API) from all passengers from non-Schengen Treaty countries, and Spain is the first country to apply this requirement. This means that citizens flying to Spain must now provide information such as name, nationality, date of birth, and passport number before departure, either *online *or *at the airport. *


----------



## DublinTexas

miselemeas said:


> Under a directive from the European Union, air carriers must begin collecting “Advance Passenger Information” (API) from all passengers from non-Schengen Treaty countries, and Spain is the first country to apply this requirement. This means that citizens flying to Spain must now provide information such as name, nationality, date of birth, and passport number before departure, either *online *or *at the airport. *


 
That is if they depart from a country outside the Schengen Zone to Spain. From Paris to Madrid no API but from Dublin to Madrid API.

It is expected that API data will be soon required also for other countries within the Schengen Zone but in effect this is already done by most classic carriers. 

Airlines now have to collect the following information from all passengers travelling to Spain, prior to travel.

Passport information, including: 


passport number
given names (as they appear on the passport)
last name
gender
date of birth
nationality
Most good airlines do that by swiping your passport at check-in (if you have not checked in online) or in advance on their webpage.

But more worrying is that it shows once again that Ireland is suffering because it's not part of Schengen. So not only do we have to queue for passort controll when traveling to the continent, now we have our data to be transmitted in advance. _Would the 2nd class european citizen please form a seperate line over there... _


----------



## ajapale

*Re: New form to be filled in before you enter Spain: failure to do so -refused entry?*



clare72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Travelling to Majorca next week, heard something the other day about anyone travelling to Spain having to fill in some form before travelling? Do we have to do this, and do we get the forms at the airport?
> Thanks



claire Ive merged your question with this existing thread.

aj
(moderator)


----------

